# Just took a master out of the box that I bought two years ago…...



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

OK…so two years ago I was in Germany with the U.S. Army…….bought a Master X light frame in PR99 (white) color from a dealer in Utah….had him build it with custom wheels….Athena 11…..and ship it to my parents house in the states….they were going to ship it to me in Germany…but the box was too big for USPS….so it sat there…..last week…I took it out of the box and put it together……I forgot how pretty it was…..Wow!!!….I've got some adjustments I need to make….but she's a keeper definitely!!!….now I need a Mapei master to go with her…..I'm 50 and a little overweight…so will never be a racer just a passionate rider…..and colnago steel lover…..


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

And may you live happily ever after!


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Here's hoping you live somewhere warm. As purty as they are, they're awfully nice to ride.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Post a pic!


----------

